# GTA 3 is out, and works just fine on the touchpad!



## Astark (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I bit the bullet and shelled out 5 bucks, and lo and behold, GTA 3 works like a charm on the touchpad. If you get an error when downloading, make sure that the date is correct on the pad. Somehow, mine was a day behind, and I kept getting an error that said something like 'Data Download Authorization Error, is the time set correctly on your device?'. After correcting the date, the download went smoothly and the game runs just like back in the PS2 days.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Was your build.prop edited at all?


----------



## Chesskid1 (Oct 16, 2011)

controller support? do want, but i dont think i can handle touchscreen controls.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Ffffuuuuu, can't download cache because of my timezone - CM7 on TP doesn't know about DST cancellation in Russia.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Downloaded and running pretty well on my touchpad with alpha3. Chainfire3d driver installed but no option enabled. GHz ondemand scaling. Build.prop set to SGH-989 when downloading but not sure that matters.

Oh the memories, used to screw around on this game all night just crashing cars and beating people up.

MSX FM!

Well worth the 5 bones....


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally managed to run this game with cache i've downloaded form internet (HTC Sensation). FPS is not so good (even on alpha 3.5), graphics are ugly - looks like upscale from lower resolution. My screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21304732/IMGs/screenshot-1323855521874.png
Can someone upload some screenshots from version with native cache files?


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone managed to map controles to a controls pad been trying to map a wiimote classic but no joy


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Managed to get a sixaxis working with a desire hd (know its not a touchpad) but every game that has sixaxis support works on the touchpad aswell (just have to wait till I finish work to confirm 100%) only annoying this is the key mapping is off :S if anyone has a keyboard hooked up to their touchpad if at all possible could they please post what each key does e.g A -reload, b - fire, d - sprint etc etc this will allow me to map the sixaxis correctly (currently the analogue sticks work fine but I don't know what keyboard key to assign to X 0 r1 etc) thanks in advance


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm, can you guys see it on the market from your touchpads? I can only see it if I go online on my lappy...


----------



## nedav (Oct 13, 2011)

Graphics are smooth and gameplay is great. This makes the HPTP awesome!


----------



## 04ky (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

How did you get gta to work? The loading bar completes but it sticks on that loading screen.

I'm running alpha 3.5.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

04ky said:


> Graphics are smooth and gameplay is great. This makes the HPTP awesome!


Screenshots, plz.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

reeso3000 said:


> Managed to get a sixaxis working with a desire hd (know its not a touchpad) but every game that has sixaxis support works on the touchpad aswell (just have to wait till I finish work to confirm 100%) only annoying this is the key mapping is off :S if anyone has a keyboard hooked up to their touchpad if at all possible could they please post what each key does e.g A -reload, b - fire, d - sprint etc etc this will allow me to map the sixaxis correctly (currently the analogue sticks work fine but I don't know what keyboard key to assign to X 0 r1 etc) thanks in advance


I got most of the controls from this site http://support.rockstargames.com/entries/479487-gta-iv-controls-for-keyboard-and-mouse. I got every thing working, except I'm not sure how to bind left click and right click to the Ps3 controller at the moment. (Shoot and free aim) If you can figure that out, let me know please


----------



## 04ky (Aug 24, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> Press Home button to minimize game, then launch it from notification place, it should work.


Thanks but this doesn't work. If I press Home I don't have any notification for gta.

It just seems to freeze and after a while I get a force close notification.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

it works but it lags quite a lot







even if i reduce texture quality and size in chainfire... can't really play when it lags like that


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

It's pretty laggy on the TP, it also crashes when I hop into the car in the beginning of the game on the bridge. On the G2X, it's great. As well as on the Sensation.


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I got most of the controls from this site http://support.rockstargames.com/entries/479487-gta-iv-controls-for-keyboard-and-mouse. I got every thing working, except I'm not sure how to bind left click and right click to the Ps3 controller at the moment. (Shoot and free aim) If you can figure that out, let me know please


Thanks for that will try in a while. Do you know if there is anyway to have seperate mapped profiles as I don't want to knock the controls out for shadowgun?

As for those with lag make sure you don't have a plugin enabled in chainfire- my default loaded one to play shadowgun and caused gta to lag and freeze really badly. Once selected no plugin everything appears ok


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont know why everyone is complaining about it being laggy. The Frame rate is sweet for me. Also guy, No mods are necessary to get this running. Stock build.prop and no chainfire.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

xdviper said:


> It's pretty laggy on the TP


Have you updated to 3.5? I installed it today on Alpha 3 and it was a bit laggy and not fantastic, just updated to 3.5 and it's really smooth, awesome. Running at 1.5ghz btw.


----------



## omlet (Oct 16, 2011)

The game always freeze after enter into the car at the begining

redownload all, no chain plugin, chain plugin, already done all things...


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can someone with a usb y cable setup try a keyboard and write down what key does what?


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

Must be similar to pc controls as F is get in/out of car, hope someone will work out the rest and post em! Or they just update the game to support sixaxis out of the box


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet! I have all the buttons mapped to my ps3 controller now due to the touchscreen emulation in sixaxis controller!


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys on russian forums found a way to enable better graphics (like iPad 2) on all Androids (and TP too!)

1. download this file: http://www.multiupload.com/92CD99LFSP - just a config file, no warez.
2. copy (with overwriting) archive contents to sdcard/android/data/com.rockstar.gta3/files/gta3/ on touchpad.
3. Clear data of the game through app settings (maybe, not necessary, but i did it)
4. Launch GTA3, start new game (maybe, not necessary, but i did it)
5. Enjoy nice graphics rendered in native for TP 1024/768 resolution

Graphics are really batter, but it lags more too.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Sweet! I have all the buttons mapped to my ps3 controller now due to the touchscreen emulation in sixaxis controller!


How did you do this?

Edit: Never mind, I found it.


----------



## ukguy115 (Sep 7, 2011)

Am I missing something, cant find a menu button during game play. Android menu button does replay and back button wont do anything for me.

Edit: I got it now, have to hit the back button like 3 or 4 times though.


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

I can confirm that it works nicely on the touchpad. Impressive work really, I remember when this game truly felt like the pinnacle of gaming, now it feels remarkably amateurish and heavyhanded in it's story delivery







. At any rate, it's a fun game to fool around with and better than many of the offerings available for any tablet - and the controls work remarkably well.

5$ well spent.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Have you updated to 3.5? I installed it today on Alpha 3 and it was a bit laggy and not fantastic, just updated to 3.5 and it's really smooth, awesome. Running at 1.5ghz btw.


i am still on alpha 2 maybe that's why.. might try alpha 3.5 thx


----------



## The Afroman (Oct 14, 2011)

that GTA3.set file did the trick. game runs awesome on Alpha 3.5. setcpu to max LOL 1.7. runs butter smooth, lights and all.


----------



## Trainer (Dec 16, 2011)

is it possible to use the smartphone as an controller?


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

Crashes for me as well once I get in the car. I did that grand.set file and it didn't change anything.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, could you tell me which rom can run for hp? I tried trgra 2 rom but still display " data download authorization error. is the time on your device set correctly?


----------



## meetpatty (Dec 17, 2011)

Works well for me with modded config and overclocked at 1.6GHZ on 3.5. Not buttery smooth tho. Have had some success with modding tho... (those were good times)










Some issues tho, weird texturing..


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

jsut installed alpha 3.5 with chainfire set to texture reduce still not that smooth... probably i need to overclock... what app must i use?


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> jsut installed alpha 3.5 with chainfire set to texture reduce still not that smooth... probably i need to overclock... what app must i use?


 Set CPU works for me I sent my min at 385 and max at 1512 (around those numbers can't remember exact). Works great for me


----------



## SupaDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately does not work for me.

I get a freeze and force close at the bottom of the bridge. I can't seem to figure out why. Have tried re-installing (a painful process in itself). Tried using chainfire to decrease texture size... which does what it is supposed to, but still freezes.

Anyone manage to get past this?


----------



## Nutkin (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine wont see the internet!!! But its an existing problem with other apps not being able to connect. Can use the market and Web browsing but tiny towers and gta dont see my connection.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

SupaDawg said:


> I get a freeze and force close at the bottom of the bridge. I can't seem to figure out why. Have tried re-installing (a painful process in itself). Tried using chainfire to decrease texture size... which does what it is supposed to, but still freezes.


I had a freeze when i've tried to use Tegra cache and chainfire. Use native quallcomm cache.


----------



## SupaDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

I was actually able to overcome my freeze by disabling the live wallpaper I was using. Made all the difference.


----------



## daoud72 (Dec 18, 2011)

need help?

how do you guys fix it when you first download the data and it says error can't download please check time or something like that.

please need help

really appretiate it


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

daoud72 said:


> need help?
> 
> how do you guys fix it when you first download the data and it says error can't download please check time or something like that.
> 
> ...


You'll either need to set your time right (and, maybe, disable 24hour time format in settings) - it won't work if you are in Russia, cm7 for TP is broken in that case, OR, you need to get Qualcomm/Adreno game cache files somewhere, copy it where it need to be copied, launch GTA 3, press search button, press home button, launch GTA from notification bar.


----------



## Pf94 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm using Alpha 3.5 and GTA is running fine on my touchpad without chainfire. However I have one problem : the back button isn't working when the game is launched and I can't access the main menu. Am I the only one with this problem ?


----------



## SyncV2 (Dec 18, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> Guys on russian forums found a way to enable better graphics (like iPad 2) on all Androids (and TP too!)
> 
> 1. download this file: http://www.multiupload.com/92CD99LFSP - just a config file, no warez.
> 2. copy (with overwriting) archive contents to sdcard/android/data/com.rockstar.gta3/files/gta3/ on touchpad.
> ...


Hi, I can't seem to find the location of the gta3.set file, it's not at android/data/com.rockstar.gta3/files/gta3.

I'm playing the game using the HTC Sensation sdcard files.

Thanks.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

SyncV2 said:


> Hi, I can't seem to find the location of the gta3.set file, it's not at android/data/com.rockstar.gta3/files/gta3.
> 
> I'm playing the game using the HTC Sensation sdcard files.
> 
> Thanks.


I guess, the right way to add iPad2 config is to play gta without any modifications, change something in settings (sound/controls/language), save ingame (in safehouse, save files and config will appear in folder i mentioned earlier), quit game, clear game data through Settings, connect TP to PC, overwrite existing file with iPad config, run game, START NEW GAME (don't load/resume!!), it will have better graphics. Then you need to complete the first mission and save, overwriting previous standart-graphics save.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

How's the playback with the GTA iPad2 graphics? Seen some people that say its not smooth.


----------



## SyncV2 (Dec 18, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> I guess, the right way to add iPad2 config is to play gta without any modifications, change something in settings (sound/controls/language), save ingame (in safehouse, save files and config will appear in folder i mentioned earlier), quit game, clear game data through Settings, connect TP to PC, overwrite existing file with iPad config, run game, START NEW GAME (don't load/resume!!), it will have better graphics. Then you need to complete the first mission and save, overwriting previous standart-graphics save.


Thanks, got it. Looks much nicer.

Still no lights tho, do you know anything about that?


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

Same here, not sure what to do, and wonder why no one has noticed this before.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## daoud72 (Dec 18, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> You'll either need to set your time right (and, maybe, disable 24hour time format in settings) - it won't work if you are in Russia, cm7 for TP is broken in that case, OR, you need to get Qualcomm/Adreno game cache files somewhere, copy it where it need to be copied, launch GTA 3, press search button, press home button, launch GTA from notification bar.


I have the time right and my time is perfect but it keeps telling me
any other ideas please
i really love GTA games


----------



## omlet (Oct 16, 2011)

xdviper said:


> Crashes for me as well once I get in the car. I did that grand.set file and it didn't change anything.


same problem here


----------



## b.risky (Dec 18, 2011)

Need some help.

I have downloaded the GTA game and it looks like it installed correctly but when I open the game it sits at a black screen. If I hit the home button GTA sits in my notification bar but just opens up to a black screen again.

I am on Alpha3.5....fresh install just wiped cache as well.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Need help improve using alpha 3.5 with xrom and no matter what I do in chainfire I can't get it to run, it either locks up b4 setting or starts with a black screen any help would be appreciated
Cheers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## The Afroman (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't use chain fire.. if you have a clean install of 3.5, i just overclocked with setcpu to 1.5 or greater and thats it.. if you have chainfire installed make sure you have none choosen in plugins. works great.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried it first without chainfire and still the same problem so not really sure which way to go now. 
Chers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

snake65 said:


> Need help improve using alpha 3.5 with xrom and no matter what I do in chainfire I can't get it to run, it either locks up b4 setting or starts with a black screen any help would be appreciated
> Cheers
> John
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


Same problem, I've tried again and again and it just won't work for me. Modified all settings, tried Chainfire and then restore to default, I used different sites for apk, and now I'm just about to spend 5 bucks for a game that probably won't even work. 
Rant Q.E.D.


----------

